# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  I look for those sweet friends

## sikandar107

I recall I had joined DT in June 2007 probably.  And at that time, I was priviliged to get introduced to such nice and sweet people who later one became my best of buddies.   They were Muzi, Rahen, Friendgal, Sweet Girl, Glamorous Ladee, Glimmer, Quiet Whisper, Mytonse, dsjeya.... gosh......... so many.

And their contributions were immense.  We used to discuss every thread and posts,  thereadbear and it was amazing each of the posts were so different in views yet carrying a positive attitude.

We used to laugh, quarrel, debate and make fun too.  

I miss them all.  And so the DT is.  I am quite aware that the talented people they are, they must have got busy with their own assignment to play a major role in their areas of specialization.  Yet I think it won't be imprudent on my part, to make an appeal, request or you may call it an affection demand before those friends, to come back and delight us with their presence once again.  This forum will be priviliged to have them back in the helm of affairs.  I am sure the kind of Time Managers they are, they would definitely be able take out some of their invaluable time, to make us feel delighted.

Would u all come??? I am sure you will................ Awaiting...........with hopeful eyes.... whoelse the naughty Sikandar who u used to sometime call a BANDER !!

MISS U SO MUCH !!

----------


## Tulip

Seems like one of your friends get to read it =) I hope a few more come back to join us soon.

----------


## sikandar107

InshAllah.... hum palak bichhaye baithe hain...  :Smile:

----------


## JeremyBearer

I love rock music goth and everything like that, But if you look at me i look like a sweet heart ed 23 year old. But for some reason i always look sad! People always think i don't like them. When i do! Its hard for me to make friends when people don't think i like them. I just have big pouty lips. How do i look happy and confident on the outside because i already am on the inside!

----------


## kadambarivaidya

i am still new here but i would be lucky if you can add me as one of your friends

----------


## rolandgill

Really sentimental to remember those missed moments with friends. Whenever we gets such memories, our eyes will share our feeling with falling tears.
Great missing....

----------


## sikandar107

And now TULIP is missing.  Where is she?????? Can anyone tell me??????????????   :Frown:

----------

